

America Is Shaking Off Its Addiction to Oil - minimax
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2014-america-shakes-off-oil-addiction/

======
abrown28
I think the people that use the phrase "addiction to oil" are implying that
there are better, and by better I mean cheaper, sources of energy but there
haven't been. Just as soon as other sources of energy become as cheap as oil
and can do all the things that oil can do then everyone will start switching.

